# using google map



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have iphone 5s. is there any way I can use google map within uber partner app instead of uber map?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Isn't the uber map, google map? You can just throw the address into a different app. Waze FTW!


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

iPhone uses Apple map for navigation


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MJ Khan said:


> iPhone uses Apple map for navigation


 Just finished taking my first trip for today and when I clicked on navigate, Waze opened up instead of Google maps! I have an iPhone 4s. I'm not sure if I'm going to like this, because now I have to switch back-and-forth between the beginning/end trip screens and the GPS. Is there a way I can go back to the familiar Google maps or am I stuck with Waze now? Why doesn't Uber tell you when there are major changes like this in the works? This is very irritating!


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Just finished taking my first trip for today and when I clicked on navigate, Waze opened up instead of Google maps! I have an iPhone 4s. I'm not sure if I'm going to like this, because now I have to switch back-and-forth between the beginning/end trip screens and the GPS. Is there a way I can go back to the familiar Google maps or am I stuck with Waze now? Why doesn't Uber tell you when there are major changes like this in the works? This is very irritating!
> 
> How did you even get google map to work with uber? I dont have option to select which app i would like to use. I dont like using uber map.. please let me know if you know of way i can use google instead


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

With android, if you go in to Uber app options, you can chose which GPS map you want to use, even if you have 10 map apps installed.


----------

